

Cloud Queues: A distributed, fault-tolerant Python message processing pipeline. - usaar333
http://blog.picloud.com/2013/04/03/introducing-queues-creating-a-pipeline-in-the-cloud/?y

======
johnriley
How does this compare to celery?

~~~
usaar333
A comparison can be found here: <http://docs.picloud.com/howto/celery.html>

